# Calcium Chloride - Where To Buy?



## kevnlis (26/10/07)

I know there are places to mail order it from. But is this sold at places other than HBS's? I have done a fair bit of searching and it does not appear to be anything commonly used. Does it have a common name, or use and is easily available for some trade or something?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Stuster (26/10/07)

Damprid is calcium chloride, and you can get it from kmart, supermarkets etc. I haven't bought it from there because I'm not sure if it's food grade, but it might well be for all I know.


----------



## kevnlis (26/10/07)

I am only using 1g in 31L so foodgrade probably is not as important.

Cheers for that!


----------



## tangent (26/10/07)

I'd rethink that last statement. You don't need very much heavy metals to be over the safe limit.

Try Greek or Italian markets. It's used as a brine additive for pickled cucumbers etc.


----------



## Chris (26/10/07)

Check this thread Kevin

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...alcium+chloride

Tangents right, just find your local continetal store.


----------



## kevnlis (26/10/07)

Haven't got anything like that in Bundy mate! I will just have to order it and save this brew for next week.


----------

